# Dark side of the Moon SACD



## rcoll (May 13, 2002)

HAve you listened to it yet. 8)

Simply marvoulous. An essential SACD but, and unlike any other SACD that i know of you can get it at you local TESCOs for 9.97 Bargin ;D

I just hope they will release some more floyd on SACD.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Have you got 6 channel suuround to go with it?


----------



## rcoll (May 13, 2002)

yip

and it sounds lurvly. At present i have a sony DVP NS900 doing the multichannel decoding stuff and an ARCAM/YAMAHA combination for amplification all out through mission speakers


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

didnt realise SACD was multichannel - thought that was DVD A ??


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

That sounds great. Nothing beats Pink Floyd in the TT as well as in the home.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Slightly off-topic, but does anyone have loads of pink floyd CDs/decent bitrate mp3s that they'd "lend" me? I've got them all on good ol' fashioned vinyl and don't particularly want to copy them all to CD or mp3 for the new car. (no tape player either)

I don't want all of them btw. Just the good ones. No final bloody cut (miserable album).

Oh, and has anyone heard dub side of the moon yet? I heard a clip on the radio the other day and it's a reggae version of dark side of the moon. It sounded hilarious.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

yes


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Anyone remember the urban legend about Dark Side and The Wizard of Oz?

Apparently if you play them together Dark Side becomes a sountrack fot the movie.

Aidan


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> yes


yes what?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> didnt realise SACD was multichannel - thought that was DVD A ??


It is a little confusing, but I thought both formats are multichannel. Sony pushing SACD into true 6 channel surround (as opposed to 5:1) - left and right front and rear plus centre front and centre rear - all with equal balance weighting. I may not be entirely correct.

Ayway I presume the SACD discs play in Multiread CD decks ?????? I have an 80s release Floyd DSOM and would be interested to make comparison with new mastered version.

Top LP anyway. Still popular with alll ages and groups.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

".......and if your head explodes with dark forebodings too -
I'll see you on the Dark Side of the Moon."

Finest album of all time.IMO of course.

When I had an 8 track in my Reliant Regal (yes 3 wheels on my wagon) used to take it out each night and with a car battery in my bedroom and a speaker each side of my pillow, used to listen to DSOTM for a couple of years all night long...8 tracks were comtinuous loops.....


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> used to listen to DSOTM for a couple of years all night long


that explains a lot  

Classic album tho...


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

[smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=dizzy2.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## sam (May 7, 2002)

Being a 2 speaker listener (and branding myself as an old fart), can someone explain to me how an album from 1971(?) recorded in stereo can be played into 6 channels.

Sam


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Just a little snippet...

Did you know Pink Floyd are named after Syd Barretts two favourite bluesmen: Pink Anderson and Floyd Council?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

> didnt realise SACD was multichannel - thought that was DVD A ??


SACD can be either just stereo (the early players, and one or two hight end players like the current Musical Fidelity are two-channel only) or multichannel. Most SACD discs are dual layer, so can be played in an ordinary CD player, but just in plain old 44.1Khz 16 bit stereo.

DVD-A can also be stereo or multi-channel. DVD-A discs tend to also include Dolby Digital and / or DTS tracks enabling the discs to be played back on any DVD player, but with lower bit-rate (and therefore lower quality) replay. Many DVD-A discs that are re-releases of classic albums include a DVD-A only 24 bit, 96Khz stereo recording - state of the art re-master.



> It is a little confusing, but I thought both formats are multichannel. Â Sony pushing SACD into true 6 channel surround (as opposed to 5:1) Â - left and right front and rear plus centre front and centre rear - all with equal balance weighting. Â I may not be entirely correct. Â


I don't think this is correct - my understanding is that SACD can reproduce 2, 3, 3.1, 4, 4.1, 5 or 5.1 channels, really much the same as DVD-A or indeed Dolby Digital or DTS. There is a differerence in how you're meant to position your speakers for multi-channel music and cinema however. With cinema you're meant to have the rear speakers behind you. With multi-channel music they are meant to be to the side and slightly behind you (If you really care about this, look up the ITU-R BS.775 standard, or take a look at the FAQ here http://www.sonymusic.com/sacd/)



> Being a 2 speaker listener (and branding myself as an old fart), can someone explain to me how an album from 1971(?) recorded in stereo can be played into 6 channels


Simple, it's been re-engineered. Luckily quite nicely in this case. Try listening to the DVD-A version of Fleetwood Mac's "Rumours" for an abject lesson in how to do it badly! I think the industry is just coming out of the "how do we make this sound flashy and exciting first time someone listens to it" phase and moving into a "hmmm, if we're making a multi-channel version of this album, how do we do it so that it a) actually adds something to the listening experience and b) doesn't totally change the spirit of the recording" phase. Interesting transcript regarding the remix from the DSOTM SACD press lauch here: http://www.audiorevolution.com/news/0303/28.darkside.shtml.

Hope that helps...!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> SACD can be either just stereo (the early players, and one or two hight end players like the current Musical Fidelity are two-channel only) or multichannel. Most SACD discs are dual layer, so can be played in an ordinary CD player, but just in plain old 44.1Khz 16 bit stereo.
> 
> DVD-A can also be stereo or multi-channel. DVD-A discs tend to also include Dolby Digital and / or DTS tracks enabling the discs to be played back on any DVD player, but with lower bit-rate (and therefore lower quality) replay. Many DVD-A discs that are re-releases of classic albums include a DVD-A only 24 bit, 96Khz stereo recording - state of the art re-master.
> 
> ...


Good link Clive - that fella obviously knows his onions although I suspect he is he Sonys pockect since they have been pushing SACD. I am going to get it and do a comparison with my remaster.

Interesting observations about DVD A played on home DVD players using DTS being _worse_ than normal CD.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> Just a little snippet...
> 
> Did you know Pink Floyd are named after Syd Barretts two favourite bluesmen: Â Pink Anderson and Floyd Council?












Big respect for mentioning Syd. Absolute bloody genius and one of my all time heroes musically (not a good lifestyle choice on occasions, though).

Barrett, The Madcap Laughs, Opel.

I was listening to TML last night. Does what all the very very best music does - changes your mood, takes you to anothe place for an hour and makes you glad to be alive.

"Isn't it good to be lost in the wood?"


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

How about The Piper at the Gates of Dawn - [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=jester.gif] fantastic album, so different to the later Floyd Stuff ...


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

That's Syd for you ;D


----------

